# PC Games Hardware 06/2009 seit heute im Handel



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Mai 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PC Games Hardware 06/2009 seit heute im Handel gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PC Games Hardware 06/2009 seit heute im Handel


----------



## Freestyler808 (6. Mai 2009)

habe sie seit freitag und gefällt mir super 
gute tests und viel zu lesen


----------



## Zocker85 (6. Mai 2009)

habe mir sie soeben besorgt...die Extended...muss sagen für Leute die NVIDIA haben, sehr, sehr interessant!!!


----------



## Standeck (6. Mai 2009)

Hab sie schon durch. Schon seit gestern. 

Ist gut geworden.


----------



## locojens (6. Mai 2009)

Komisch trotz immer mehr Werbung Heft + Seite, wird das Ding immer teurer!?


----------



## Progs-ID (6. Mai 2009)

Werd sie mir auch heute noch besorgen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Mai 2009)

*@ locojens*

Der Werbeanteil wird nicht größer.


----------



## KeiteH (6. Mai 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ locojens*
> 
> Der Werbeanteil wird nicht größer.



Vielleicht nicht der Anteil, aber vielleicht meint er die Größe der Inserate? 

greetz


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Mai 2009)

"Dank" der unwirtlichen Wirtschaft ist der Werbeanteil tendenziell sogar geringer.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. Mai 2009)

locojens schrieb:


> Komisch trotz immer mehr Werbung Heft + Seite, wird das Ding immer teurer!?



Wie kommst Du dazu, dass es "immer mehr Werbung" gibt?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. Mai 2009)

locojens schrieb:


> Komisch trotz immer mehr Werbung Heft + Seite, wird das Ding immer teurer!?


05/2009 EXT: 6,50 EUR
06/2009 EXT: 6,50 EUR

6,50 - 6,50 = 0. 

hm.....


----------



## LordRevan1991 (6. Mai 2009)

> Abonnenten haben die Ausgabe bereits am Wochenende erhalten.


Und wieso ich nicht? 
Ich warte seit Tagen sehnsüchtig auf das Heft in meinem Briefkasten, aber es ist auch heute nicht erschienen!


----------



## Freestyler808 (6. Mai 2009)

also das mit der werbung kann ich gar nicht bestätigen
und teurer?
dann schau dir doch auch mal andere magazine an 

mfg


----------



## Dr. Cox (6. Mai 2009)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> "Dank" der unwirtlichen Wirtschaft ist der Werbeanteil tendenziell sogar geringer.



Danke lieber denjenigen welche unsere liberalen "Freunde" (CDU/CSU) gewählt haben, welche durch die massive Deregulierung des Finanzmarktes dem Turbo-Kapitalismus und den Casinos im Finanzmarkt alle Tore geöffnet haben. Aber Dank der Naivität vieler deutschen Wähler, welche nur auf die unhaltbaren Versprechungen, welche sowieso nach der Wahl nicht eingehalten werden können, wird es die nächsten vier Jahre noch schlimmer, wenn dann die CDU/CSU und die FDP zusammen an die Macht kommen. Dann wird Deutschland zum Mekka für Finanzspekulanten, welche dann Deutschlands Wirtschaft und unseren Sozialstaat endgültig kaputt machen und das alles getarnt unter dem Deckmantel der "sozialen" Marktwirtschaft 

Und leider wird dann Computec sowie die ganze Hardwarebranche in Deutschland darunter noch mehr leiden als wie sie es jetzt schon tun, armes Deutschland...

Ich frage mich dabei immer, wie einige Leute diejenigen wählen können, welche doch für diese Wirtschaftskrise mit ihrer unverantwortlichen Politik schuld sind?


----------



## Jami (6. Mai 2009)

LordRevan1991 schrieb:


> Und wieso ich nicht?
> Ich warte seit Tagen sehnsüchtig auf das Heft in meinem Briefkasten, aber es ist auch heute nicht erschienen!


Also ich habs seit Samstag, wie immer kein Problem. 
Gutes Heft diesmal


----------



## der-sack88 (6. Mai 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Danke lieber denjenigen welche unsere liberalen "Freunde" (CDU/CSU) gewählt haben, welche durch die massive Deregulierung des Finanzmarktes dem Turbo-Kapitalismus und den Casinos im Finanzmarkt alle Tore geöffnet haben. Aber Dank der Naivität vieler deutschen Wähler, welche nur auf die unhaltbaren Versprechungen, welche sowieso nach der Wahl nicht eingehalten werden können, wird es die nächsten vier Jahre noch schlimmer, wenn dann die CDU/CSU und die FDP zusammen an die Macht kommen. Dann wird Deutschland zum Mekka für Finanzspekulanten, welche dann Deutschlands Wirtschaft und unseren Sozialstaat endgültig kaputt machen und das alles getarnt unter dem Deckmantel der "sozialen" Marktwirtschaft
> 
> Und leider wird dann Computec sowie die ganze Hardwarebranche in Deutschland darunter noch mehr leiden als wie sie es jetzt schon tun, armes Deutschland...
> 
> Ich frage mich dabei immer, wie einige Leute diejenigen wählen können, welche doch für diese Wirtschaftskrise mit ihrer unverantwortlichen Politik schuld sind?



So isses. Wer immer noch die Schwarzen wählt muss SEHR weltfremd sein. Wenn wir in PoWi mal so diskutieren... die meisten würden die wählen. Und wenn man dann fragt, warum, dann kommt immer: "Keine Ahnung warum. Mama und Papa sagen immer, die Kommunisten (damit meinen die dann alles links von FDP) sind dumm." So blöd ist Deutschland mittlerweile geworden...

Ansonsten: das Heft sieht schonmal gut aus. Habs vorhin in der Freistunde geholt, kanns aber noch nicht lesen weil ich in Info sitze. Aber egal, werd schon genug Zeit finden. Meine 4850 wartet auf eine Voltmod-Methode, die funktioniert.


----------



## locojens (6. Mai 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du dazu, dass es "immer mehr Werbung" gibt?



Wenn ich mir eure Seite hier mit dem IE ansehe ohne jeglichen Werbeblocker
denke ich manchmal erschrocken das ich auf Jamba oder sonstigen Müllseiten gelandet bin! Da ein Overlay da ein Flashvideo da blinkt es und dort auch.
Das ist schon ein Plus an Werbung. Ok das Heft habe ich mir nun seit 2008 nicht mehr geholt, aber auch da war zB. Werbung drin welche auf den ersten Blick aussah wie ein PCGH-Artikel und diverse Doppelseiten an Werbung habt ihr im Heft (und davon einige). Am blödesten fand ich übrigens immer diese "Handywerbung" die direkt gegenüber der Seite mit den Mitarbeitern zu finden war. (Die mit den vielen roten Herzen an diversen nakten Mädeln)


----------



## locojens (6. Mai 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> 05/2009 EXT: 6,50 EUR
> 06/2009 EXT: 6,50 EUR
> 
> 6,50 - 6,50 = 0.
> ...



PCGH DVD   03/2009  4,99€

und laut eurem schönen Bild da oben 
PCGH DVD   06/2009  5,30€  

und nun ?

hm.....


----------



## FortunaGamer (6. Mai 2009)

Gleich hollen gehen. Ist sicher wieder eine geile Zeitung. Die NV-Bibel finde ich gut.


----------



## Dr. Cox (6. Mai 2009)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> So isses. Wer immer noch die Schwarzen wählt muss SEHR weltfremd sein. Wenn wir in PoWi mal so diskutieren... die meisten würden die wählen. Und wenn man dann fragt, warum, dann kommt immer: "Keine Ahnung warum. Mama und Papa sagen immer, die Kommunisten (damit meinen die dann alles links von FDP) sind dumm." So blöd ist Deutschland mittlerweile geworden...



Diejenigen welche CDU/CSU oder FDP wählen, haben entweder grundsätzlich keine Ahnung von Politik, sind blauäugig oder gehören zu denen, welche Deutschland an den Abgrund treiben wollen und nur ihr eigenes Wohl (noch reicher werden) im Sinn haben.

Was das "C"  und das "S" in der CSU (christlich Sozial Union) noch zu suchen hat würde ich auch mal zu gerne wissen? Weder ist die CSU christlich noch sozial!





der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ansonsten: das Heft sieht schonmal gut aus. Habs vorhin in der Freistunde geholt, kanns aber noch nicht lesen weil ich in Info sitze. Aber egal, werd schon genug Zeit finden. Meine 4850 wartet auf eine Voltmod-Methode, die funktioniert.



Ich werde mir die neue PCGH wohl morgen kaufen


----------



## affenhirn (6. Mai 2009)

Also ich find des mit der Werbung nicht so schlimm.
Sonst würden die Hefte noch meh kosten.
Und wenn´s einen stört, einfach weiterblättern


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Mai 2009)

locojens schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mir eure Seite hier mit dem IE ansehe ohne jeglichen Werbeblocker
> denke ich manchmal erschrocken das ich auf Jamba oder sonstigen Müllseiten gelandet bin! [...] Das ist schon ein Plus an Werbung [...] Ok das Heft habe ich mir nun seit 2008 nicht mehr geholt, aber auch da war zB. Werbung drin welche auf den ersten Blick aussah wie ein PCGH-Artikel und diverse Doppelseiten an Werbung habt ihr im Heft (und davon einige).


Wir sprechen hier über das Heft und kommst du mit Online-Werbung an. Das ist das klassische Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. Darüber hinaus kannst du den Werbe-Anteil im Heft wohl schlecht beurteilen, wenn du dieses seit 2008 nicht mehr kaufst. Ohne Werbung wäre das Heft deutlich teurer, zudem haben wir im Vergleich zu anderen Print-Medien vergleichsweise wenig Werbung (prozentual).


----------



## locojens (6. Mai 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *Wir sprechen hier über das Heft und kommst du mit Online-Werbung an.* Das ist das klassische Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. Darüber hinaus kannst du den Werbe-Anteil im Heft wohl schlecht beurteilen, wenn du dieses seit 2008 nicht mehr kaufst. Ohne Werbung wäre das Heft deutlich teurer, zudem haben wir im Vergleich zu anderen Print-Medien vergleichsweise wenig Werbung (prozentual).



Ich vergleiche garnichts ich sage Online *UND* Heft! Ausserdem gibt es hier um die Ecke einen netten Kiosk wo ich nicht nach 5 Minuten blättern das Wurstblatt welches ich in Händen halte bezahlen muß! Also habe ich doch eine gewisse Chance mir einen Überblick zu verschaffen!



PS: Ich würde sogar 10€ für eine Zeitschrift bezahlen (JA wirklich 20DM) wenn ich einen entsprechenden Content erwarten kann! Schliesslich bezahle ich auch fast 11DM für eine Schachtel Sargnägel! Aber bei der PCGH (nicht nur da) Fehlt mir der Inhalt (als weiteres Negativbeispiel hätte ich noch die PC-Welt welche nurnoch mit Artikeln kommt die Illegal und Verboten im Titel haben)!

@ PCGH_Marc:  Ja genau das Fettgedruckte in deiner Aussage spiegelt das Niveau in einigen Sparten hier wider!

Das kommt so rüber wie: "Eh alder kommst mit Tanke Tussen Checken?"


----------



## Sven0815 (6. Mai 2009)

hmm is ja immernoch der alte Name, nachdem ihr (und die PcG) H.A.W.X. so gepusht habt dacht ich ja eig ihr benennt euch in PcGames H.a.w.x.ware um und legt "I <3 Ubisoft" - Sticker bei oder so.. aber das wäre dann wohl bissel ZU auffällig, hmm?^^
Mehr Werbung isses imo dennoch, is nur net als solche gekennzeichnet^^


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. Mai 2009)

locojens schrieb:


> PCGH DVD   03/2009  4,99€
> 
> und laut eurem schönen Bild da oben
> PCGH DVD   06/2009  5,30€
> ...



Und wo ist das "immer"? Wir haben zur 05/2009 eine Preiserhöhung gehabt. Das ist bekannt.


----------



## locojens (6. Mai 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Und wo ist das "immer"? Wir haben zur 05/2009 eine Preiserhöhung gehabt. Das ist bekannt.



Sorry das ich nicht jeden Monat die Muse habe mir die Preise der Printausgabe anzusehen! Aber für mich war halt 5,30€ mehr als 4,99€!
Wobei ich ehrlichgesagt nicht einsehe warum das Heft nun 31 Cent mehr kostet. Eine Seite mehr Jamba oder sonstwas Werbung und das Heft kostet nur noch 4,46€ LÖL .


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Mai 2009)

*@ locojens*

Deine orthografisch nicht akkurat konzipierte schriftliche "Hinterlassenschaft" lässt eine korrekte Interpunktion missen, dein Ausdruck impliziert darüber hinaus eine stärkere Neigung zum Vulgären im Kontrast zu meiner von dir zitierten Aussage ("Wurstblatt"). Auch dein Ausdruck offenbart sprachliche Defizite ("Kiosk wo ich"). Ergo bitte ich dich, meine Aussage aus linguistischer Perspektive nicht zu kritisieren, sofern du selbst nicht in der Lage bist, eine solche orthografisch wie linguistisch korrekt zu formulieren.

Danke  

[Nichts für ungut *g*]


----------



## locojens (6. Mai 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ locojens*
> 
> Deine orthografisch nicht akkurat konzipierte schriftliche "Hinterlassenschaft" lässt eine korrekte Interpunktion missen, dein Ausdruck impliziert darüber hinaus eine stärkere Neigung zum Vulgären im Kontrast zu meiner von dir zitierten Aussage ("Wurstblatt"). Auch dein Ausdruck offenbart sprachliche Defizite ("Kiosk wo ich"). Ergo bitte ich dich, meine Aussage aus linguistischer Perspektive nicht zu kritisieren, sofern du selbst nicht in der Lage bist, eine solche orthografisch wie linguistisch korrekt zu formulieren.
> 
> ...



Ja genau auf so eine Aussage habe ich gewartet! Wenn ihr euch bei euren Artikeln nur mal so viel Mühe geben würdet! Ihr verdient mit dem was ihr da verzapft Geld! Alle User hier auf der Seite machen das ganze aus Spaß an der Sache, was ihr aber geflissentlich Ignoriert. Das ausserdem nicht jeder der deutschen Sprache mächtig ist sei dahingestellt. Ok lassen wir die sinnlose Diskussion, ich doof du Gott! Ich verstehe echt nicht warum man hier im Falle eines negativen Kommentars immer gleich als AR... hingestellt wird. 



PS: Pups!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Mai 2009)

> Wenn ihr euch bei euren Artikeln nur mal so viel Mühe geben würdet! Ihr verdient mit dem was ihr da verzapft Geld!


Wir geben uns Mühe und verzapfen (verzapfen  = negativ!) ergo auch nichts! Man sollte eben nur nicht mit Steinen werfen, wenn man im Glashaus sitzt. Zumal mein vorheriges Posting _imo_ schlicht zu "elitär" formuliert ist, als das es fürs Heft geeignet wäre


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. Mai 2009)

locojens schrieb:


> Sorry das ich nicht jeden Monat die Muse habe mir die Preise der Printausgabe anzusehen!


Macht nichts, jetzt weißt du's ja.


locojens schrieb:


> Aber für mich war halt 5,30€ mehr als 4,99€!


Ist es ja auch. Nur wird das Heft eben nicht "immer teurer" sondern es wurde einmal (in fünf Jahren, IIRC) im Preis erhöht.


locojens schrieb:


> Wobei ich ehrlichgesagt nicht einsehe warum das Heft nun 31 Cent mehr kostet.


Die DVD-Ausgabe kostet 6,2% mehr, weil in der letzten Zeit z.B. der Papierpreis um "zweistellig" gestiegen ist. Siehe dazu auch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-print/48271-feedback-ausgabe-5-2009-a-2.html#post720017



locojens schrieb:


> Eine Seite mehr Jamba oder sonstwas Werbung und das Heft kostet nur noch 4,46€ LÖL .


Gute Idee. Wir werden es der Anzeigen-Dispo vorschlagen – mal sehen ob wir einen Werbeschaltenden finden, der Bereit ist, pro Heft die 84 Cent zu zahlen. Rolls-Royce, Rolex, Armani oder Bugatti könnten da in Frage kommen. Oder die HRE, die hat ja grad erst x-undachtzig Milliarden vom Staat bekommen – da ist bestimmt noch was übrig. 


_edit:
Und jetzt haben wir uns bitte alle wieder liep!_


----------



## alfredione3oli (6. Mai 2009)

Na ja was soll man da sagen.
Die Buchstaben auf der Titelseite werden immer grösser (langsam wird CHIP-Niveau erreicht) und das ist ja schon mal schlimm.
Jetzt mal ehrlich, auf große Buchstaben freut sich doch keiner, und wenn dann sind es doch nur kleine Kinder (so ab 6-12). Dann solltet ihr euer Heft aber ab 12 anbieten. Die meisten hier sind aber schon viel älter!
Die C't macht's vor; relativ kleine Buchstaben, viel Inhalt, günstiger Preis.
Ich sag nochmals das: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...t-vorschau-auf-pcgh-06-2009-a.html#post750546
Ich werde mir das Heft zwar wieder holen (ein paar Seiten sind schon spannend) aber wenn ich wieder so eine Schlamperei wie beim Heft 04/2009 S. 62-63 (Details siehe oben angegebenen Link) sehe oder Heft 05/2009 S. 101 (unten,http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-print/52963-schwerwiegender-fehler.html#post765370) , dann werdet ihr wohl einen ehrlichen Kunden verlieren 
Schliesslich bleibt noch die C't


----------



## locojens (6. Mai 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wir geben uns Mühe und verzapfen (verzapfen  = negativ!) ergo auch nichts! Man sollte eben nur nicht mit Steinen werfen, wenn man im Glashaus sitzt. Zumal mein vorheriges Posting _imo_ schlicht zu "elitär" formuliert ist, als das es fürs Heft geeignet wäre



Also endlich mal Word benutzt um einen Post zu schreiben GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Mai 2009)

Nach schreiben kommt ein Komma und Großbuchstaben implizieren schreien. Word hätte dir beides angekreidet


----------



## Daniel_M (6. Mai 2009)

alfredione3oli schrieb:


> Na ja was soll man da sagen.
> Die Buchstaben auf der Titelseite werden immer grösser (langsam wird CHIP-Niveau erreicht) und das ist ja schon mal schlimm.
> Jetzt mal ehrlich, auf große Buchstaben freut sich doch keiner, und wenn dann sind es doch nur kleine Kinder (so ab 6-12). Dann solltet ihr euer Heft aber ab 12 anbieten. Die meisten hier sind aber schon viel älter!
> Die C't macht's vor; relativ kleine Buchstaben, viel Inhalt, günstiger Preis.
> Ich sag nochmals das: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...t-vorschau-auf-pcgh-06-2009-a.html#post750546




Hallo alfredione3oli,

ich muss dich bitten den Artikel nochmal gründlich zu lesen: Bei den Mainboards, deren Leistungsangaben mit drei Sternchen versehen sind, haben wir mit Far Cry 2 getestet. Bei allen anderen Boards, bei denen die Leistungsangaben mit zwei Sternchen versehen sind, kam aus Aktualitätsgründen Left 4 Deadt zum Einsatz - dass unterschiedliche Spiele nicht gleich schnell laufen, ist sicher verständlich.

Damit handelt es sich nicht um einen Fehler - alle Werte sind korrekt.




alfredione3oli schrieb:


> Ich werde mir das Heft zwar wieder holen (ein paar Seiten sind schon spannend) aber wenn ich wieder so eine Schlamperei wie beim Heft 04/2009 S. 62-63 (Deteils siehe oben angegebenen Link) sehe oder Heft 05/2009 S. 101 (unten,http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-print/52963-schwerwiegender-fehler.html#post765370) , dann werdet ihr wohl einen ehrlichen Kunden verlieren
> Schliesslich bleibt noch die C't




Ja, es kommt hin und wieder vor, dass ein Webcode nicht funktioniert - nur wer nicht arbeitet, macht keine kleinen Fehler. Normalerweise werden die Webcodes aber schnell von uns repariert.


----------



## locojens (6. Mai 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Nach schreiben kommt ein Komma und Großbuchstaben implizieren schreien. Word hätte dir beides angekreidet



Ich nutze das auch nicht! Da mir selbiges für eine sinnfreie Diskussion zu aufwändig ist!

"Ausserdem ist es doch völlig egal, ob ich nach dem Schreiben ins Koma falle oder nicht (äh Komma LOL)"


----------



## alfredione3oli (6. Mai 2009)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Hallo alfredione3oli,
> 
> ich muss dich bitten den Artikel nochmal gründlich zu lesen: Bei den Mainboards, deren Leistungsangaben mit drei Sternchen versehen sind, haben wir mit Far Cry 2 getestet. Bei allen anderen Boards, bei denen die Leistungsangaben mit zwei Sternchen versehen sind, kam aus Aktualitätsgründen Left 4 Deadt zum Einsatz - dass unterschiedliche Spiele nicht gleich schnell laufen, ist sicher verständlich.
> 
> Damit handelt es sich nicht um einen Fehler - alle Werte sind korrekt.



Okay, stimmt mein Fehler   
Sorry, für's schlecht reden. Aber du willst mir doch nicht etwa sagen, dass die getesteten Mainboards (z.B. alle die mit Lef4Dead getestet wurden) exakt gleich viele FPS haben?
Da muss doch ein Fehler sein...
Edit: Und warum steht denn beim Asus Rampage 2 Extreme nur ein "Gut" und bei den billig Mainboards ein "Sehr Gut"? Sehr irritierend!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Mai 2009)

> Da mir selbiges für eine sinnfreie Diskussion zu aufwändig ist!


Diese Art und Weise zeugt nicht gerade vor Respekt gegenüber deinem Gesprächspartner und erschwert zudem die Kommunikation. Und wenn du die Diskussion als sinnfrei (dieses Wort gibt es übrigens nicht) ansiehst, warum diskutierst du dann?


----------



## Daniel_M (6. Mai 2009)

alfredione3oli schrieb:


> Okay, stimmt mein Fehler
> Sorry, für's schlecht reden. Aber du willst mir doch nicht etwa sagen, dass die getesteten Mainboards (z.B. alle die mit Lef4Dead getestet wurden) exakt gleich viele FPS haben?
> Da muss doch ein Fehler sein...
> Edit: Und warum steht denn beim Asus Rampage 2 Extreme nur ein "Gut" und bei den billig Mainboards ein "Sehr Gut"? Sehr irritierend!




Doch, alle vier günstigen X58-Mainboard haben bei Left 4 Deadt exakt das gleiche Ergebnis erreicht - wenn du magst, kannst du es gerne nachbenchen.

Das "Gut" liegt daran, dass andere Platinen wie das Gigabyte EX58-Extreme oder das DX58SO von Intel bei Far Cry 2 reproduzierbar geringfügig schneller sind - diese beiden Boards haben ein "Sehr gut" bekommen.


----------



## locojens (6. Mai 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Diese Art und Weise zeugt nicht gerade vor Respekt gegenüber deinem Gesprächspartner und erschwert zudem die Kommunikation. Und wenn du die Diskussion als sinnfrei (dieses Wort gibt es übrigens nicht) ansiehst, warum diskutierst du dann?



Mit irgendeinem Satz sollte ich eventuell erwähnen das ich im Jahre 1999 aus Ecuador in dieses lustige eigentümliche Land gekommen bin! Ausserdem bin ich sehr froh darüber ein wenig deutsch zu können! Aber egal wenn man sich gegen jemand wendet der deutsch schon in der Schule gelernt hat und dann noch Redakteur bei einem Hardwaremagazin ist (oder war es Hartwurst?)ist  man halt leider in diesem Land nur der Idiot oder wie war das doch gleich 
...?  In den Arsch gekniffen ... ja das war es!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Mai 2009)

Zurück zum Thema, bitte.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Micardware (6. Mai 2009)

Hab mir vorhin an der "Tanke" die DVD-Variante geholt. Ersteindruck: wieder mal ein gutes Heft!! 

Und zur Preispolitik: Es gab doch schon die letzten Wochen zahlreiche Diskussionen, konstruktive / positive, sowie zahlreiche Kritik. Doch es ist nun mal so wie es ist. Was man der Redaktion zumal nicht vorhalten kann, dass 'sie' die Preiserhöhung gern vollzogen hat. Schließlich ist der DVD-Printmagazinpreis über Jahre stabil gewesen und auch nach der Preiserhöhung wird für den Leser an Mehrwert "gebastelt"! Ich denke, dass sollte man auch würdigen und nicht immer wegen dem gleichen, bereits bekannten Sachverhalt unsachlich kritisieren.


----------



## Mosed (6. Mai 2009)

locojens schrieb:


> Sorry das ich nicht jeden Monat die Muse habe mir die Preise der Printausgabe anzusehen! Aber für mich war halt 5,30€ mehr als 4,99€!
> Wobei ich ehrlichgesagt nicht einsehe warum das Heft nun 31 Cent mehr kostet. Eine Seite mehr Jamba oder sonstwas Werbung und das Heft kostet nur noch 4,46€ LÖL .



Falls es dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist: Es wird immer alles teuer - jedes Jahr. Da auch die Gehälter jedes Jahr steigen, fällt das meistens nicht sonderlich auf.


Und wenn man relativ neu in einem Land ist - wobei ich ehrlich sagen muss, dass 10 Jahre mehr als ausreichen, um eine Sprache in Wort und Schrift zu beherrschen - sollte man halt mit seinen Ausdrücken vorsichtig sein. Es gibt doch einige kulturelle Unterschiede zwischen unseren Ländern. Was bei euch vielleicht zum normalen Umgangston gehört, kann hier als unfreundlich gelten.

Und einige Worte, die in deinen Beiträgen vorkommen, sind beleidigend gegenüber der PCGH. Da musst du dich nicht wundern, wenn die Antworten etwas gereizt ausfallen.



Ich habe meine PCGH leider noch nicht - meine Mutter hat sie gestern von der Post in Empfang genommen und momentan weiß keiner, wo sie dabei hingekommen ist. ^^


----------



## locojens (6. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Und wenn man relativ neu in einem Land ist - wobei ich ehrlich sagen muss, dass 10 Jahre mehr als ausreichen, um eine Sprache in Wort und Schrift zu beherrschen - sollte man halt mit seinen Ausdrücken vorsichtig sein.



Wobei ich nochmal OT sagen muß das einige Leute in meinem Bekanntenkreis hier so ca 10 Jahre in die Schule gegangen sind und trotzdem nichtmal den Unterschied zwischen "seit und seid" kennen!

Das mit deinem Verschollenem Magazin tut mir leid hoffe es taucht wieder auf!


----------



## Mosed (6. Mai 2009)

Es gibt so einige, die mit d und t ein Problem haben - sehr beliebt ist "Standart" ^^


dazu: Standart - der neue Standard


----------



## locojens (6. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Es gibt so einige, die mit d und t ein Problem haben - sehr beliebt ist "Standart" ^^
> 
> 
> dazu: Standart - der neue Standard



Ist mir auch schon passiert (sogar hier auf der Seite).


----------



## Pioneer 10 (6. Mai 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ locojens*
> 
> Deine orthografisch nicht akkurat konzipierte schriftliche "Hinterlassenschaft" lässt eine korrekte Interpunktion missen, dein Ausdruck impliziert darüber hinaus eine stärkere Neigung zum Vulgären im Kontrast zu meiner von dir zitierten Aussage ("Wurstblatt"). Auch dein Ausdruck offenbart sprachliche Defizite ("Kiosk wo ich"). Ergo bitte ich dich, meine Aussage aus linguistischer Perspektive nicht zu kritisieren, sofern du selbst nicht in der Lage bist, eine solche orthografisch wie linguistisch korrekt zu formulieren.
> 
> ...


 
ehrlich gesagt finde ich das locojens recht hat und wieso darf er deine Aussage nicht kritisieren? 
(nichts für ungut *g*)


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2009)

locojens schrieb:


> Wobei ich nochmal OT sagen muß das einige Leute in meinem Bekanntenkreis hier so ca 10 Jahre in die Schule gegangen sind und trotzdem nichtmal den Unterschied zwischen "seit und seid" kennen!


 
So wie mit umher und herum? 
Oder umsonst und kostenlos? 
Oder das gleiche und das selbe? 

Es gibt eine neue Ausgabe?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (7. Mai 2009)

Ja ist wirklich gut zu den Leserbrief über "Grafikkarte defekt?" schreibe ich noch meine negativen Erfahrungen an redaktionATpcgameshardware.de
Der Support ist wirklich nicht gut und den gibt es auch nur per E-Mail, nicht mal ein Telefon haben die da. Warte schon seit Monaten können auch viele Wochen sein auf eine Antwort. Hatten mir die falsche Karte zum falschen Preis geschickt.

Zum Heft zurück beim CPU Kühler Test und Arbeitsspeicher Test hätte ich mir noch meinen aktuellen Kühler und RAM im Test gewünscht.

Noch was in jeden Test von neuen CPUs und GPUs sollten die aktuell schnellsten auch im test sein der Core i7 920 und GTX 285 außerdem wäre ein Test mit Crysis auch immer interessant und wenn das Heft dann 2-4 Seiten mehr haben muss finde ich das noch besser.

MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## Henner (7. Mai 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Zum Heft zurück beim CPU Kühler Test und Arbeitsspeicher Test hätte ich mir noch meinen aktuellen Kühler und RAM im Test gewünscht.


Wir testen natürlich vor allem neue Kühler. Der Noctua NH-U12P ist schon ein paar Jahre alt, getestet haben wir ihn daher bereits.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (7. Mai 2009)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Wir testen natürlich vor allem neue Kühler. Der Noctua NH-U12P ist schon ein paar Jahre alt, getestet haben wir ihn daher bereits.


aber einen aus dem alten Test zum direkten vergleich wäre in dem Test ganz nett gewesen...


----------



## Dr. Cox (7. Mai 2009)

Soweit finde ich die aktuelle PCGH sehr gelungen, vor allem die Geforce-Bibel, gefällt mir sehr gut, welche sehr ausführlich ausgefallen ist 

Was jedoch für mich nicht ganz nachvollziehbar ist, dass die HD4890 im Leistungsindex vor einer GTX 275/280 steht? 
Vor allem, da gerade im Online-Test der HD 4890 gegen die GTX 275 letztere meist minimal schneller ist:

Test: Ati Radeon HD 4890 gegen Nvidia Geforce GTX 275 - Test, Ati Radeon HD 4890, Nvidia Geforce GTX 275, RV790, Grafikkarte

Irgendwie ist das Ganze ein Widerspruch, zumal man dabei noch bedenken muss, dass die HD4890 sich durch die flimmrigen AF-Optimierungen einen unfairen Forteil verschafft, welcher meiner Meinung nach so auch nicht mehr hinnehmbar sein sollte. Denn bei der Geforce 7XX0, hat man damals die flimmrigen AF-Optimierungen *auch zu Recht aufs schärfste kritisiert*, was man seit dem R600 bei ATI hingegen so ohne weiteres ohne eine vergleichbare Kritik (zumindest im Heft) hingenommen hat.

Die HD4890 bietet in der Regel meist eine minimal schlechtere Leistung als die GTX275 und dabei auch eine in Bewegung deutlich schlechtere AF-Filterqualität 


Edit: Ich will hier weder gegen PCGH hetzen, noch etwas schlechter reden als es ist, ich will lediglich sachliche Kritik ausüben um eventuell eine Verbesserung der Problematik herbeizuführen


----------



## kmf (7. Mai 2009)

Allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz, mir hat das Heft diesen Monat ganz prima gefallen. 

Die Auswahl der Themen war recht breit gestreut und gut gewählt. Da ist für jeden was dabei.

Weiter so und herzlichen Dank an alle Beteiligten, die dieses Heft mitgestaltet haben für diese gute Arbeit.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Mai 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Soweit finde ich die aktuelle PCGH sehr gelungen, vor allem die Geforce-Bibel, gefällt mir sehr gut, welche sehr ausführlich ausgefallen ist
> 
> Was jedoch für mich nicht ganz nachvollziehbar ist, dass die HD4890 im Leistungsindex vor einer GTX 275/280 steht?
> Vor allem, da gerade im Online-Test der HD 4890 gegen die GTX 275 letztere meist minimal schneller ist:
> ...



Die AF-Qualität wird von uns immer wieder kritisiert. Aber: Im Leistungsindex sind die Karten nach ausgegebenen Frames sortiert. Auch stellen wir hierbei die AF-Qualität des Treiberstandards gegenüber (A.I. Standard gegen Quality + "Optimierungen"). Die BQ ist gut vergleichbar, auch wenn die Geforce-Karten immer noch einen Tick besser aussehen. Trotzdem ist das der bestmögliche Vergleich.  

Auf dem X48-Testsystem mit den zu Grunde liegenden Benchmarks setzt sich die HD 4890 knapp vor die GTX 280. Das siehst du ja an den Balken (die Zahl dahinter entspricht den Prozenten), dass die HD 4890, GTX 285 und GTX 280 praktisch fast die gleiche Leistung haben.

Übrigens: Der Leistungsindex basiert ab der 07/2009 auf neuen Benchmarks, bestehend aus _GTA 4, CoD: WaW, Crysis Warhead_ und _Race Driver: Grid_. Dort ist die HD 4890 dann genau auf dem Niveau der GTX 275, die GTX 280 ist einen Hauch schneller. Es ist alles eine Frage der Spiele, das Leistungsbild +/-10 Prozent bleibt jedoch.


MfG,
Raff


----------



## Dr. Cox (7. Mai 2009)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die AF-Qualität wird von uns immer wieder kritisiert. Aber: Im Leistungsindex sind die Karten nach ausgegebenen Frames sortiert. Auch stellen wir hierbei die AF-Qualität des Treiberstandards gegenüber (A.I. Standard gegen Quality + "Optimierungen"). Die BQ ist gut vergleichbar, auch wenn die Geforce-Karten immer noch einen Tick besser aussehen. Trotzdem ist das der bestmögliche Vergleich.



Mir ist schon klar, dass ihr was die vergleichbaren Qualitätseinstellungen über die Treiber dank "AI" nicht all zu viele Möglichkeiten habt. Das mache ich euch auch nicht zum Vorwurf, ganz im Gegenteil, hier sollte ATI mit massiver Entschiedenheit dazu gedrängt werden, endlich gleiche Bedingungen in Sachen Bildqualität zu schaffen 




PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Auf dem X48-Testsystem mit den zu Grunde liegenden Benchmarks setzt sich die HD 4890 knapp vor die GTX 280. Das siehst du ja an den Balken (die Zahl dahinter entspricht den Prozenten), dass die HD 4890, GTX 285 und GTX 280 praktisch fast die gleiche Leistung haben.



Klar sehe ich das, ich ahbe ja auch nie behauptet, dass eure Bencharks falsch oder gar voller Fehler wären 

Nur verwundert mich halt, weshalb der Leistungsindex zu anderen Ergebnissen kommt als der Online-Test? Liegt es am Testsystem, an den ausgewählten Spielen, oder an den Treibern? Letzteres könnte es vielleicht sein, da immer noch laut Systemangaben mit dem Catalyst 8.10 und dem Geforce 178.24 gebencht wird 

PS: Läuft die GTX 275 überhaupt problemlos mit dem Geforce 178.24, bzw. die HD4890 mit dem Catalyst 8.10?



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Übrigens: Der Leistungsindex basiert ab der 07/2009 auf neuen Benchmarks, bestehend aus _GTA 4, CoD: WaW, Crysis Warhead_ und _Race Driver: Grid_.



Das ist schon einmal eine erfreuliche Nachricht 

Ich möchte mich im Übrigen an dieser Stelle noch einmal recht herzlich bei dir und Marc bedanken, dass ihr beiden meiner Bitte die GTX 280 im Test der HD4890/GTX 275 mit zu testen nachgekommen seid 

Wie sieht das überhaupt mit dem ATI-Tray-Tool aus, konntest du denn nun die AF-Optimierungen der HD4XX0 deaktivieren? Wenn ja, wird es dann eventuell einen entsprechenden Artikel dazu geben, damit auch ATI-User in den Genuss von flimmerfreiem AF kommen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Nur verwundert mich halt, weshalb der leistungsindex zu anderen Ergebnissen kommt als der Online-Test? Liegt es am Testsystem, an den ausgewählten Spielen, oder an den Treibern? Letzteres könnte es vielleicht sein, da immer noch laut Systemangaben mit dem Catalyst 8.10 und dem Geforce 178.24 gebencht wird



Das ist aber ein starkes Stück. 
Ich gehe eigentlich davon aus, dass man zumindest immer den aktuell downloadbaren, zertifizierten Treiber nimmt (nicht unbedingt Beta Treiber, da die nicht überall so laufen, wie man hofft).



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> PS: Läuft die GTX 275 überhaupt problemlos mit dem Geforce 178.24, bzw. die HD4890 mit dem Catalyst 8.10?



Wahrscheinlich so wie ein AM2+ Board mit einem Phenom II ohne aktuelles Bios läuft.
Prozessor unbekannt, aber läuft halt.
In diesem Falle, Grafikkarte unbekannt, aber läuft irgendwie.


----------



## Tabris (7. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte mich schon einen ganzen Monat auf diese Ausgabe gefreut - und war besonders auf die Geforce-Bibel gespannt.
Insgesamt fand ich alles sehr solide gemacht. Allerdings das, was mich selber interessiert (ich bin kein Spielfreak) war leider nicht wirklich dabei.
Seit einiger Zeit hat sich ja herum gesprochen, dass die Graka nicht nur für Spiele, sondern auch für das "Verteiltes Rechnen" sehr geeignet ist. Und in dieser Hinsicht interessieren mich drei Punkte:
1) was ist der wesentliche faktor für das VR - und worin unterscheiden sich da die Geforce untereinander? Sind es "nur" statisch die ALU - oder gibt es jeweils darin auch Modifikationen, wodurch einige Graka interessanter als andere sind?
2) ATI hat deutlich mehr ALU-Shader als Nvidia - trotzdem wird CUDA bevorzugt. Liegt es daran das die jeweiligen ALU-Shader unterschiedlich leistungsfähig sind und darum nicht miteinander zu vergleichen sind oder weil es einfach mehr Programme für CUDA als für STREAM gibt?
3) kann man auch gezielt für diese CUDA-Funktion die Graka übertakten - OC - und wenn ja, welche Funktion und wie?

Ein andere Punkt, der mir beim Lesen des Heftes aufgefallen ist:
Es wird auf bestimmte Funktionen von RivaTunrer eingegangen - so wie im Netzt diverse Anleitungen dazu für dies und das vorhanden ist. Ich würde mir sehnsüchtig wünschen, dass mal in einer Extended-Ausgabe eine RIVATUNer-Bibel ist, die die ganzen Funktionen erklärt und abdeckt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Mai 2009)

Im Hauptheft ist doch ein mehrseitiges Special GPU vs. CPU - fandest du dort keine für dich relevanten Informationen?

*1)* Für "VR", wie du es nennst - also CUDA bzw. Stream -, ist in erster Linie die ALU-Leistung wichtig. Die GTX200-Series bekam _imo_ ein paar Verbesserungen, die für GGPU-Computing gut sind, Details habe ich auf die Schnelle aber nicht nicht zur Hand.
*2)* Die theoretische ALU-Power von AMD ist höher, ja. In der Spielepraxis sind die 5-Vec-ALUs jedoch schwieriger voll auszulasten, wobei dies für GPPU differenzierter betrachtet werden muss. Einen direkten Vergleich zu Nvidia kann man daher (aktuell) nicht ziehen - hier ist Carsten aber eher die Anlaufstelle, der ist bei diesem Thema unter anderem dank F@H tiefer in der Materie.
*3) *Ja, die ALUs übertakten.





			
				Tabris schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mir sehnsüchtig wünschen, dass mal in einer Extended-Ausgabe eine RIVATUNer-Bibel ist, die die ganzen Funktionen erklärt und abdeckt.


Es gab eine Ausgabe, da wurden auf vier Seiten die wichtigsten Funktionen bebildert Schritt für Schritt erläutert. Ich suche sie dir morgen mal raus [schreib mir eine PN als Erinnerung bitte].


----------



## kmf (8. Mai 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Tabris schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dieser Guide befindet sich in der Extended 12/2008. Das Heft ist möglicherweise noch nachbestellbar. Zumindest wird es noch in der Nachbestell-Liste geführt. Da war damals das Mauspad FAR CRY 2 dabei.


----------



## Scorp (8. Mai 2009)

Der Inhalt des Heftes ist sehr gut, und mir kam es sogar mehr vor als Sonst.
Aber bei mir sind die 34 Seiten am unteren Rand zu stark gekürzt, man sieht die Seitenzahlen nicht. Dort am oberen Seitenrand,wo z.B die Rubrik steht (Test, Praxis...) ist dafür ein kleiner Testfarben-Muster Rand (ca 3mm), der die Seiten am oberen Rand zusammengeklebt hat. Ich musste also erst Bastelarbeit leisten um das Heft lesen zu können.
Sehr ärgerlich und schade, beeinträchtigt aber den Inhalt zum Glück nicht.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (8. Mai 2009)

Scorp schrieb:


> Der Inhalt des Heftes ist sehr gut, und mir kam es sogar mehr vor als Sonst.
> Aber bei mir sind die 34 Seiten am unteren Rand zu stark gekürzt, man sieht die Seitenzahlen nicht. Dort am oberen Seitenrand,wo z.B die Rubrik steht (Test, Praxis...) ist dafür ein kleiner Testfarben-Muster Rand (ca 3mm), der die Seiten am oberen Rand zusammengeklebt hat. Ich musste also erst Bastelarbeit leisten um das Heft lesen zu können.
> Sehr ärgerlich und schade, beeinträchtigt aber den Inhalt zum Glück nicht.


so eine Ausgabe hatte ich auch mal aber zum Glück schon lange nicht mehr ...


----------



## sechzger (8. Mai 2009)

Wieder mal eine sehr interessante Ausgabe gewesen, vor allem die GeForce-Bibel ist top!
Und ich hätte noch kurz eine Frage in Sachen GraKa-Lüfter:
Da meine GTX260 für meinen Geschmack bei 3D-Anwendungen etwas zu laut ist, wollte ich fragen ob es mittlerweile auch Kühler für die GTX 260 gibt. Soweit ich weiß gibt es ein paar für die GTX280 aber ich weiß nicht ob diese kompatibel zu der GTX260 wären. 

PS: ein Test dazu wäre sehr interessant!!!

MfG
sechger


----------



## Dr. Cox (8. Mai 2009)

sechzger schrieb:


> Wieder mal eine sehr interessante Ausgabe gewesen, vor allem die GeForce-Bibel ist top!
> Und ich hätte noch kurz eine Frage in Sachen GraKa-Lüfter:
> Da meine GTX260 für meinen Geschmack bei 3D-Anwendungen etwas zu laut ist, wollte ich fragen ob es mittlerweile auch Kühler für die GTX 260 gibt. Soweit ich weiß gibt es ein paar für die GTX280 aber ich weiß nicht ob diese kompatibel zu der GTX260 wären.
> 
> ...



Die kostengünstigste Variante überhaupt wäre, wenn du deine Grafikkarte undervoltest. Es kostet dich nichts extra und du sparst zusätzlich Strom


----------



## sechzger (8. Mai 2009)

Wäre eine Möglichkeit,
habe ich auch schon gemacht aber nachdem ich meinen "Schatz"^^
overclocked habe ist es leider nicht möglich die GraKa zu undervolten. Zumindest läuft dann nix mehr stabil^^.
Und ausserdem könnte ich mit nem besseren Kühler vllt ein paar MHz und damit ein paar Fps mehr aus meinem Sys quetschen


----------



## jadebaer (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

Eure haarsträubenen Aussagen in Heft 05/09  - zu Hardware welche den PCI-Express Standard 2.0 unterstützt -wurden ja teils richtig gestellt. Die Festellung zu Intel-Chipsätzen "Ab dem P45 ..." kann trotzdem nicht bestehen. Intel X38, G43 & P43 bieten ebenfalls PCI-E 2.0. Die Ati 2000er-Serie dagegen nicht.

Leider habe ich den Eindruck solche kleinen Fehler häufen sich in den letzten Monaten. Bitte stellt das ab.

Bindet doch eure Leser mit ein. Es finden sich bestimmt ein paar qualifizierte Freiwillige, die einzelne Artikel zeitnah lektorieren & redigieren könnten.

Gruß, jb

Edit:
Thematisch haben mir die letzten beiden Hefte dagegen wieder besser gefallen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. Mai 2009)

Hi

Schöne Ausgabe wo wieder viel interessantes drinnen ist.

Meine frage betrifft den Artikel Radeon HD4800 am limit.

Ihr habt da ja eine übersicht mit den max. 3d-Spannungen. 
Habt ihr die 4850er nicht getestet? 
oder kann man davon ausgehen das die genauso sind?
oder müsste es sogar besser sein da kein ddr5 speicher drauf ist?


----------



## JOJO (9. Mai 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Danke lieber denjenigen welche unsere liberalen "Freunde" (CDU/CSU) gewählt haben, welche durch die massive Deregulierung des Finanzmarktes dem Turbo-Kapitalismus und den Casinos im Finanzmarkt alle Tore geöffnet haben. Aber Dank der Naivität vieler deutschen Wähler, welche nur auf die unhaltbaren Versprechungen, welche sowieso nach der Wahl nicht eingehalten werden können, wird es die nächsten vier Jahre noch schlimmer, wenn dann die CDU/CSU und die FDP zusammen an die Macht kommen. Dann wird Deutschland zum Mekka für Finanzspekulanten, welche dann Deutschlands Wirtschaft und unseren Sozialstaat endgültig kaputt machen und das alles getarnt unter dem Deckmantel der "sozialen" Marktwirtschaft
> 
> Und leider wird dann Computec sowie die ganze Hardwarebranche in Deutschland darunter noch mehr leiden als wie sie es jetzt schon tun, armes Deutschland...
> 
> Ich frage mich dabei immer, wie einige Leute diejenigen wählen können, welche doch für diese Wirtschaftskrise mit ihrer unverantwortlichen Politik schuld sind?


 
Törööööö...

Aufgewacht und mitgemacht!

Ne mein Lieber, das reicht noch ein wenig weiter zurück! Denke mal an die "Wiedervereinigung" und Helmut Kohls Aussage, das dies nicht eine DM an Kosten aufwerfen würde!

Denke mal an Helmut Kohl und seinem Wahnwitz, die stabile DM einzudampfen und einen Euro daraus zu machen!

Erst jetzt wird ein Schuh daraus! Es gab nun wirklich keinen sozial denkenden Selbstständigen, der nicht aus dem DM Preisschild ein Euro Schildchen gemacht hätte. Klar Turbo Kats hats gegeben und wird es auch immer geben. Ich habe heute eine Birne bei meinem Turbo Kapitalisten von REWE für meinen Sohn gekauft, und satte 81 Cent bezahlt!!!

An der CDU/ CSU hat´s gelegen, wenn man auf den Kanzlerkandidaten zurückblicken möchte, mehr aber auch nicht.

Die Raffgier fängt beim Einzelhandel an. Der nächste Urlaub vom REWE Fritzen muss ja wieder auf den Malediven sein!

Besser wäre es also, den Bankern eines auf die F..... zu hauen, die mit Geldern die ihnen nicht gehörten Milliarden in den Sand gesetzt haben und für dieses Unvermögen satte Entschädigungen, Tantiemen oder gar Millionen an Renten kassierten!


----------



## JOJO (9. Mai 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du dazu, dass es "immer mehr Werbung" gibt?


 
Naja Thilo, das geht ganz einfach. Man nimmt die Gesamtseitenzahl und subtrahiert die Werbeseiten. Dies macht man dann (Langeweile vorausgesetzt) bei allen Heften nach Erscheinungsdatum. Alsdann wird als Ergebnis eine sucsessive Steigerung der Werbeseiten festgestellt werden. 

Sei´s drumm, ich habe mich bei der letzten Ausgabe und Preiserhöhung auch geärgert und dennoch bin ich treuer Leser geblieben. Auch darum, da Dein Editorial ehrlich gemeint ist (ich habe es erst gelesen und dann die Zeitschrift gekauft!). Ihr müsst Wege finden, und dies in einer Zeit der Rezession. Nicht einfach, und vielleicht doch über das Ausweiten der Werbung realisierbar. 

Egal, wie auch immer, ich wünsche Euch allen weiterhin viel Erfolg!


----------



## CheGuarana (9. Mai 2009)

Ich habe die Ausgabe schon länger, bin nur nie dazu gekommen sie zu lesen, heute hatte ich mal Zeit.

Alles in allem, genauso super wie jedesmal.
Sehr schön auch die Lüfter-Übersicht.
Nur der nVidia Teil passt nicht so zu mir, da ich ein AMD/ATI Veteran bin.


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Mai 2009)

zu der werbung kann man nur sagen je bekannter eine zeitschrifft wird desto mehr werbung kommt, da ja auch die ersteller immer mehr gewinn machen wollen, aber was man auch nicht vergessen soll ist das die ja auch immer wieder neues equipment brauchen was auch nicht grad billig ist


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Mai 2009)

jadebaer schrieb:
			
		

> Intel X38, G43 & P43 bieten ebenfalls PCI-E 2.0.


Du hast Recht.


----------



## Wassercpu (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo, 

vorab möchte ich anmerken, dass ich ein grosser Kritiker der Videos von den letzten Pcgh ausgaben war und mir gerne diskussionen über die Videos mir Pcgh_Marc geliefert habe...

Meine Kritik war :

Videos sind:

-zulangweilig
-unlustig
-zeigen keine relevante hardware und nicht geschmack auf mehr
-Redakteure gehen nicht aussich heraus und sagen ehrlich ihre meinung zu der Hardware

Als ich nun die neue Ausgabe gelesen habe deren Themen mich persönlich nicht so kitzelten, habe ich mir beiläufig die Videos von der DVD reingezogen und war......



BEgeistert...Herzlichen Glückwunsch die dinger machen echt bock zu
schauen...Innovatek besuch mit den Industriemaschinen goil...

der Cpu Kühler Test nur gut ..als auf einemal der Standart Intelkühler ,das
Coolermaser monster daneben gestellt bekommen hat, war ich mal echt überrascht..und als der Redakteur den kühler über den Rücken warf ,bin
ich doch tatsächlich zusammengezuckt.

Und auch der Triple head  test nur geil ...so stell ich mir das vor...

Ich bin echt begeistert...weiter so....

Meiner Meinung nach habt ihr euch echt Evolotioniert....super jungs...

P.S.:  Meiner Rechtschreibfehler sind Ausdruck meines kreativen Geistes,
        und als Kunst zuverstehen


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (10. Mai 2009)

Bei Marc Sauters Artikel zum Thema PCI-E 1.1 vs PCI-E 2.0 ist mir etwas Ungereimtes aufgefallen:
Das Testsystem arbeitet mit einem auf 3,6 Ghz übertaktetem C2D E8500 und DDR2-1066.
Vom Prozessor her würde der FSB 379 MHz betragen und das RAM dann als 568/1136 laufen. Das scheint mir etwas krumm als dass es sinnvoll wäre.
Kann es sein dass ein C2D E8400 eingesetzt wurde? Das wäre dann sehr viel stimmiger.

mfg


----------



## CheGuarana (10. Mai 2009)

> und als der Redakteur den kühler über den Rücken warf ,bin
> ich doch tatsächlich zusammengezuckt.



Das war doch sowiso der letzte im Test.


----------



## Oliver (10. Mai 2009)

Zecko_Vicath schrieb:


> Bei Marc Sauters Artikel zum Thema PCI-E 1.1 vs PCI-E 2.0 ist mir etwas Ungereimtes aufgefallen:
> Das Testsystem arbeitet mit einem auf 3,6 Ghz übertaktetem C2D E8500 und DDR2-1066.
> Vom Prozessor her würde der FSB 379 MHz betragen und das RAM dann als 568/1136 laufen. Das scheint mir etwas krumm als dass es sinnvoll wäre.
> Kann es sein dass ein C2D E8400 eingesetzt wurde? Das wäre dann sehr viel stimmiger.
> ...



Ich tippe mal auf 400 x 9, Multiplikatoren lassen sich nach unten hin ändern.


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (10. Mai 2009)

Scheint wohl so zu sein, im Extended Teil steht auch der E8500.
Dann wäre es aber 9,0x400=3600... [bitte nicht verkloppen]


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. Mai 2009)

Unser früheres Grafikkarten-Testsystem bestand in der Tat aus einem C2D E8500, welcher per Multi-Senkung und FSB-Anhebung auf 3,6 GHz betrieben wurde (400x9).


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Mai 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Schöne Ausgabe wo wieder viel interessantes drinnen ist.
> 
> ...



Keiner eine Antwort?


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (15. Mai 2009)

sorry, ich hab das gefühl das das heft immer dünner wird trotz etra grafiktreiberseiten.. oder toisch ich mich???


----------



## Zoon (17. Mai 2009)

Sehr schön das Heft. Zum Thema Werbung, ich finde auch das ist etwas weniger geworden, außer die üblichen wie Alternate usw ...

Zur Video DVD was aufgegriffen ist, prinzipiell gerade ne gute Idee, so eine DVD die auf nem normalen Player abspielbar ist, gerade mit Themen wie "wie bau ich nen Rechner zusammen", denn nicht jeder hat beim Basteln noch einen Zweit PC pparat um sich die Videos anzuschauen.

Wobei würde es ausreichen so eine Video DVD alle 3 Monate in eine Premium zu packen, im normalen Heft wäre das Overkill.

Kann es sein dass die GTX260 Lightning PCGH Edition das Platinenlayout der GTX 275 hat? Gerade was den Bereich der Spawas betrifft (konnte ja in dem Heft die bilder schön vergleichen).


----------



## doppelschwoer (17. Mai 2009)

Ist ja krass. Mir fehlen die Seiten 35-69. 
Muß mal beim Aboservice nachhaken dass ich ne neue bekomme.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Mai 2009)

JOJO schrieb:


> Naja Thilo, das geht ganz einfach. Man nimmt die Gesamtseitenzahl und subtrahiert die Werbeseiten. Dies macht man dann (Langeweile vorausgesetzt) bei allen Heften nach Erscheinungsdatum. Alsdann wird als Ergebnis eine sucsessive Steigerung der Werbeseiten festgestellt werden.
> 
> Sei´s drumm, ich habe mich bei der letzten Ausgabe und Preiserhöhung auch geärgert und dennoch bin ich treuer Leser geblieben. Auch darum, da Dein Editorial ehrlich gemeint ist (ich habe es erst gelesen und dann die Zeitschrift gekauft!). Ihr müsst Wege finden, und dies in einer Zeit der Rezession. Nicht einfach, und vielleicht doch über das Ausweiten der Werbung realisierbar.
> 
> Egal, wie auch immer, ich wünsche Euch allen weiterhin viel Erfolg!



Hast Du denn den von Dir beschriebenen Rechenweg mal bestritten? Oder mutmaßt Du nur, dass es mehr Werbung geworden ist? Ich führe hier nämlich eine Statistik, und da sind die Anzahl redaktioneller Seiten mit minimaler Schwankungsbreite sehr konstant - seit Jahren. Das geht auch gar nicht anders, weil wir unsere Redakteure ja gleichmäßig mit Arbeit betrauen (müssen).

Ach ja, ich würde gerne die Werbung ausweiten, um dadurch Preiserhöhungen zu vermeiden. Nur wollen die Firmen in Zeiten der Wirtschaftskrise tendenziell wesentlich weniger Werbung machen - wir reden hier von Anzeigeneinbrüchen im deutlich zweistelligen Bereich.

Was andere Wege angeht: Zumindest arbeiten wir im Hintergrund an was richtig Neuem, und im kommenden Heft wird es schon einen Sneak Peak geben. Stay tuned.


----------



## omc1984 (23. Mai 2009)

so nun melde ich mich mal zu worte!!! hihi

also mir gefallen alle eure hefte gut...mal mehr mal weniger. aber bin schon mit allen zufrieden!!! tolle artikel...gut erklärt-nettes zubehör auf den dvds - top!!! dank meiner freundin bekomme ich das heft auch seit weihnachten im abo

es gibt nur eine kleine anregung die ich echt mal loswerden will - vor allem da in der aktuellen ausgabe wieder lüftertests sind!
ich finde es sehr gut, dass das hörgeräusch beurteilt wird. es wäre von meinem standpunkt aber sehr wünschenswert wenn eben bei solchen tests anliegende spannungen mitangegeben werden... die vermeintlichen "50%" sind ja relativ! also 50% von was? 12V?
bei meinem gigabyte board werden zum beispiel grundsätzlich mehr als 12V ausgegeben...
außerdem gibt es ja auch echte lüfterklassiker...wie zum beispiel die yate loon oder Papst (genaue bezeichnung fehlt mir gerade) wie sieht es im vergleich mit diesen Klassikern denn aus???

was auch interessant ist...wie ist das lüftergeräusch gegen einen widerstand...zum beispiel kühler oder radiator???

Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine???


----------



## Deathman (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

auf Seite 8, Aktuelles, ist mir folgendes aufgefallen:

"Aktuelle Treiber | Zum Redaktionsschluss am 20. März"

Druckfehler? Oder ist die Zeitschrift schon soooooooo alt 

Gruss

Deathman


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. Mai 2009)

Hmmm ... ich tippe mal auf April statt März 


> also 50% von was? 12V?


Jepp.


----------



## Tomekk (24. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

habe das heft nun auch. So neugierig wie ich bin habe ich gleich mal das Koppix Betriebssystem von DVD aus gestartet und ausprobiert. Ein wenig rumgeklickt und wieder beendet.

Nun starte ich mein PC wieder ganz normal, was ist los... mein Internet funktioniert nicht mehr ... habe die Vermutung dass Knoppix im Bios mein lan Anschluss deaktiviert hab, aber ich weiß nicht wie und wo ich das im Bios prüfen kann ... 

An meinem Zweit PC funktioniert das Internet ganz normal via W-Lan. Auf dem Haupt PC komme ich jedoch nicht mal in den Router rein...

Mein system:
Core i7 920 / 3 GB DDR3 Ram
GigaByte GA-EX58-DS4
Windows Vista SP1

Weiß einer was da los ist?


----------



## Oliver (24. Mai 2009)

Das passiert ab und zu beim Einsatz von Linux. Rechner runterfahren, Stecker ziehen, kurz warten und wieder booten, danach sollte es wieder klappen.


----------



## Tomekk (24. Mai 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Das passiert ab und zu beim Einsatz von Linux. Rechner runterfahren, Stecker ziehen, kurz warten und wieder booten, danach sollte es wieder klappen.



Das war dann wohl meine erste und letzte Linux Erfahrung 
Aber danke das mit dem Stecker ziehen hat funktioniert ^^


----------

